
Pocket / Instapaper alternative with Dropbox - pax
Dropbox has just added an url bookmarking feature. So it&#x27;s inevitable to see a Pocket &#x2F; Instapaper alternative based on this.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;9118
======
pax
* I meant I'm looking forward for it :)

